# Teamspeak 3 - Verbindung zu Server fehlgeschlagen



## reQiin (7. März 2012)

Hey!

Ich habe ein Problem mit TS3.
Von einen auf den anderen Tag kann ich unseren TS nicht mehr joinen, jedoch habe ich bei anderen kein Problem.
Server ist Online
Server IP ist richtig
Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2012)

Ist der Server denn für andere erreichbar bzw. überhaupt online?

MfG Jimini


----------



## reQiin (7. März 2012)

steht doch da das der server online ist


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2012)

Äh, entschuldige - das habe ich tatsächlich überlesen. Dennoch: kommen andere auf den Server? Was sagt das Serverlog?

MfG Jimini


----------



## reQiin (8. März 2012)

ja andere kommen auf den server
wo kann ich den serverlog finden?


----------



## marcus022 (8. März 2012)

auf C:Benutzer/Benutzername/AppData/Roaming...


----------



## reQiin (8. März 2012)

ich weiß nicht genau was ich kopieren muss, hab also alles kopiert, jedoch vorher nochmal die datei gelöscht


2012-03-08 20:14:54.351443|INFO    |              |   | TeamSpeak 3 Client 3.0.5 (2012-02-15 10:30:01)
2012-03-08 20:14:54.363444|DEBUG   |Direct Sound  |   | setting timer resolution to 1ms
2012-03-08 20:14:54.382445|INFO    |              |   | Registering plugin command id: {c46edb33-278e-437a-8c31-11e4b3418cea} appscanner_plugin
2012-03-08 20:14:54.385445|INFO    |Query         |   | listening on 127.0.0.1:25639
2012-03-08 20:14:54.385445|INFO    |              |   | Registering plugin command id: {69cf2a08-8ea2-4923-ab86-c2986c7fc0fb} clientquery_plugin
2012-03-08 20:14:54.403446|INFO    |              |   | Registering plugin command id: {141cd44d-5084-4a43-876c-ea994c2aba79} dx_overlay_plugin
2012-03-08 20:14:54.447449|DEVELOP |Windows Audio Session|   | DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter
2012-03-08 20:14:54.447449|DEVELOP |Windows Audio Session|   | DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave
2012-03-08 20:14:54.504452|INFO    |ClientUI      |   | Qt version: 4.7.2
2012-03-08 20:14:54.504452|INFO    |ClientUI      |   | Using configuration location: C:/Users/Paul/AppData/Roaming/TS3Client/ts3clientui_qt.conf
2012-03-08 20:14:54.508452|INFO    |Input         |   | Input device name: Maus
2012-03-08 20:14:54.519453|INFO    |Input         |   | Input device name: Tastatur
2012-03-08 20:14:54.999480|INFO    |ClientUI      |   | Last update check was: Do 8. Mär 15:09:23 2012
2012-03-08 20:15:02.417905|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Connect to server: voice2.ts3hosting.de
2012-03-08 20:15:02.419905|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Trying to resolve voice2.ts3hosting.de
2012-03-08 20:15:02.935934|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Lookup finished: 109.230.225.137 4141 voice2.ts3hosting.de 0 0
2012-03-08 20:15:02.935934|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Resolve successful: 109.230.225.137:4141
2012-03-08 20:15:02.935934|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Checking blacklist
2012-03-08 20:15:02.935934|INFO    |              |   | Trying to resolve blacklist server
2012-03-08 20:15:02.935934|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Blacklist check ok
2012-03-08 20:15:02.936934|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Initiating connection: 109.230.225.137:4141 voice2.ts3hosting.de
2012-03-08 20:15:02.936934|DEVELOP |Windows Audio Session|   | DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter
2012-03-08 20:15:02.936934|DEVELOP |Windows Audio Session|   | DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave
2012-03-08 20:15:02.936934|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::openDevice-enter
2012-03-08 20:15:02.954935|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS Buffer size: 896
2012-03-08 20:15:02.954935|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::openDevice-leave
2012-03-08 20:15:02.955935|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::startDevice-enter
2012-03-08 20:15:02.955935|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::startDevice-leave
2012-03-08 20:15:02.955935|DEVELOP |Windows Audio Session|   | DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - enter
2012-03-08 20:15:02.955935|DEVELOP |Windows Audio Session|   | DeviceDeleteList::waitForDeletes - leave
2012-03-08 20:15:02.955935|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::openDevice-enter
2012-03-08 20:15:02.961936|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS Buffer size: 896
2012-03-08 20:15:02.962936|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::openDevice-leave
2012-03-08 20:15:02.962936|INFO    |PreProSpeex   |  1| Speex version: speex-1.2beta3
2012-03-08 20:15:02.962936|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::startDevice-enter
2012-03-08 20:15:02.962936|DEBUG   |Windows Audio Session|   | WAS::startDevice-leave
2012-03-08 20:15:02.963936|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Connect status: Connecting
2012-03-08 20:15:03.015939|INFO    |              |   | Blacklist server resolved
2012-03-08 20:15:03.015939|INFO    |              |   | Data sent to blacklist server
2012-03-08 20:15:03.057941|INFO    |              |   | Data received from blacklist server: 1,
2012-03-08 20:15:08.633260|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Connect status: Disconnected
2012-03-08 20:15:08.634260|INFO    |ClientUI      |  1| Failed to connect to server, want autoreconnect = 0


----------



## reQiin (12. März 2012)

push

irgendwie liegt es an wlan, da ich mit kabel normal connecten kann


----------



## reQiin (15. März 2012)

push.


----------

